# Waiting to start part 4



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

New home girls

 All my love and best wishes - good luck to you all. 

Mel

x x x


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Wow! With a positive message like that how can we fail!


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

thanks mel , great message !!!!!!!!
keeping it +++++++ive


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi girls
computer ok again now just wanted to check in again and wish good luck and thanks for your great message Mel -dont seem to get far with the smilies - anybody got any tips? i just seem to get the words instead. am stabbing for 8 days now and feeling ok waiting for 2 wks then the old blood tests/hrt and fet end oct around 23 hopefully. am thinking of some acupuncture to keep me chilled and trying to keep up some yoga - tho usually easier to veg out and watch neighbours! all the best to everyone - everything crossed this time as it may be our last go

sas jane v xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Been following your posts and decided to stop by and catch up with you all. 

Debbie C - Hope the cold goes away soon and that you feel better.

Jo - How is your head now?  Did you call the clinic?

Michelle - Hope your scan went o.k yesterday?

Jo P - Happy anniversary x Glad to hear your cat is doing well now.

Janie - Well done on the follies. I am sure they will grow for their mummy. 

Emma - Good luck with the scan tomorrow.

Sas Jane V - Good luck and hope the acupuncture helps out.

Everyone else - hope you are all doing o.k?

I have had a really bad migraine  since last night and have had hardly any sleep. ^sleepy^ Went back to bed this afternoon and was nearly sick. ^puke^ Started to go away but can feel it coming back with a vengence. 

Lainex


----------



## DebbieC (Sep 8, 2002)

Hi everyone

EmmaJoe – Thank god it is not just me. I think I have to admit to giving my dh a very hard time at the moment. Good Luck for Wednesday. Hope you have lots of lovely follies.

Pardoe – Good luck for your dr scan tomorrow.

JanieL – Great news about your blood test results Good luck for your scan tomorrow. 

MichelleK – Have you had the results back from your bloodtest yet? I don’t think the needles are any different. There weren’t the last time I had my IVF treatment but treatments do differ I suppose. I am sure it will be fine and no different from dr.

Nats – Hope AF turns up soon. I am waiting for mine too, any day now! My baseline scan is next Tuesday so I am desparate for it to turn up soon.

Jo – Hope the headaches go away soon, it must be horrible for you.

Laine – Hope your migraine goes away. I used to suffer with them and they are no laughing matter. The best thing is to go to bed in a dark room. Hope you feel better tomorrow.

Well I am feeling better today. Have been extremely horrible to my poor dh for the last couple of days but going to be nice to him tonight. The dr drugs are sending me a bit crazy!! My cold is also getting better so feeling a bit more positive now. Waiting for AF to turn up now, is due any time. Baseline scan is booked for next Tuesday, so wish it would hurry up.

Sending you all lots of positive thoughts.

Take care

Debbie x.


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Everyone

Phoned for my blood test results today at 12 - they were perfect  so the clinic wanted to start me on the stim drug straight away! It was my first day back at Uni - so I had to disappear and miss my lectures - shame!! to get to the hospital in time. 

I did my first stim injection there and then! Am started to get excited now  and can't believe that things are progressing so quickly! They have booked me in for ec on the 6th of October - if all goes well. This will obviously be my first one so if anyone has any tips etc in how to cope I would be grateful. This is the one thing I am really worried about - strange isn't it I seem to be able to cope with the jabs now but am dreading  ec day. 

I hope that everyone else is well and that things are progressing postively for everyone else!

Take care all!

Michelle


----------



## EmmaJo (May 25, 2003)

Hi everyone,

It is good to see that everyone is moving in the right direction and feeling positive.

Thanks to you all for wishing me luck for my follie scan tomorrow. I will let you know how I get on.

Michelle - Good news on your blood test results. I know how you feel about the ec, I am scared too! 

Laine - Hope you feel better soon. I find a cold flannel over my eyes helps me when I get a migraine.

JanieL - good luck with your scan tomorrow, I will be sending you lots of postive thoughts. 

Debbie - good to see you are feeling better. Hopefully af will be an  and turn up soon!

Jo - I hope that your headaches have gone and you are feeling better. You poor thing.

Sas Jane V - good luck with the acupuncture, I found it helpful. I also find reflexology very relaxing.

Mel - thanks for your positive message. ^thumbsup^

Sending everybody lots of luck and positive thoughts.

Take care

Em x


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Morning girlies

Hope you are all in good spirits today 

Well i've popped in to let you all know my good news

After dancing my feet off ^cool^ af has at last made an appearance so Barts have sent me through a new schedule. I start sniffing now on 12th Oct so i've shifted myself over to the next thread, but of course will still be popping in here to check up on my buddies 

Loadsa love and luck
catch up with you all later 
Jax
xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Well done Jax all systems go now

 GOOD LUCK 

Love Kim x x x


----------



## sam_mcl (Mar 25, 2002)

Hello everyone - I hope you don't mind if I join you! I have been reading all of your posts and wish you all luck!!! 

I have PCOS and am just beginning my first cycle of IVF. Isn't it amazing how you think you have experienced everything that can possibly go wrong and more happens?? Yesterday I had three big cysts aspirated that were discovered after my first baseline scan. I hadn't been feeling great and when I had the scan I realised why - 4 cysts the smallest 30mm!!!  I have never had them before - but we all thought they may be follicles - but two weeks later they were still there and so yesterday I had them removed!! Oh well - a bit sore today!! 

I am back to the clinic tomorrow for my final baseline and hopefully ready to start!!! I am worried with the PCOS that I won't even make it to egg collection - so I may be relying on you all!!! I have now been downregging for exactly one month (suprecur injections) so I am looking forward to getting started!!!

My ec will hopefully be w/c 6th Oct.

Good luck everyone!

Sam


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Hi all
Thought I'd update you all with what's going on with me.

Just got back from my scan and IUI is going to happen tomorrow. We are taking part in a study at our hospital and under it some women will have a double IUI and others the usual one. We have just found out that I am to have two IUI so I will be having the second one on Friday. I don't know whether it will increase our chances...that's why they are doing the study I suppose 

Welcome Sam, wishing you all the best with the IVF treatment.
Glad you are ready to start Jax, a good boogie always does you good. 
How did you get on with your scan Em?
Thinking positive thoughts for you Michelle, try not to worry too much about ec...easy for me to say I know! 
Glad you are feeling better Debbie, hope af turns up, and that you are making it up to your dh 
Jane, as for the smilies, you haven't ticked the disable smilies box by mistake when you are writing your reply have you? Other than that I dunno missus...sorry 
How are you feeling Laine? Better I hope. I've got a headache as I have cut right down on my caffeine intake...never knew how much my morning coffees affected me!
Well hugs and love to all 
Leni x
P.S. Apologies for the huuuuge post. LOL


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Jax - Hooray! Good luck to you hun.

Debbie C - Af dance for you...     Glad you are feeling better too.

Leni - Posted you on the IUI buddies. Still I can wish you luck again for tomorrow I 'spose!

Sam - Welcome to FF and the thread. You can always count on us for support, just ask and someone will . Good luck with your scan tomorrow, let us know how it goes.

Emma & Janie - How did your scans go today? Been thinking of you.

Jo - Really hoping you are o.k? 

Michelle - Happy stabbing and good luck sweetie.

Jo P, Nats, Caron and everyone else - hi there.

I am feeling much better today. Thanks for your wishes. Been taking it easy. Going to make me and dh a nice ruby murray for our tea with homegrown coriander yummy. 

Lainex


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi all

*Sam* - Welcome to the Sep/Oct thread - looks like we might have e/c on the same day. Mine is due on the 6th of October too! Hope you are feeling a bit better and not so sore!

Good to hear from you *Laine* have a great curry tonight and thanks for your positive vibes!

*Jax * - pleased to hear that AF has arrived - happy sniffing!

*EmmaJo* - thanks for the message - when are you due for your e/c? perhaps who ever goes first can tell the other what it is like!!!!

*Debbie* - injections not too bad thanks but I didn't realise that there was so much mixing and stuff to do!

*Everyone else* - I hope that everyone is doing ok? and feeling positive!

Take Care All

Michelle


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi all - another newbie wanting to join in please!!

I am due to start sniffing on Sat and am very apprehensive about everything as this is our first attempt at IVF/ICSI. Did anyone experience any dodgy side-effects with the nasal spray?

I am amazed by how many people are going through this experience but I am also inspired by all your positive vibes and encouragement for each other - it is great and I hoping that i can become part of that..

Everyone else seems a bit ahead of me in their cycle - is there anyone else that is just starting? I am due for my baseline appt on 10th Oct and then EC probably w/c 20 Oct- what exactly do they do at the baseline appt? any advice greatly appreciated.

Good luck to everyone and I look forward to contributing more in the future

Nicx


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Nic

Glad you joined the Sep/Oct message board!

I can't comment about the nasal spray as I opted for the injections. But having just had my first baseline appointment I can probably give you some insight into that. I had a scan to check that the injections were working - i.e. my cycle had come to a stand still. The girls on this site call it deregging (I think!). I also had a blood test to check that everything had come to a standstill too. I think that the scan ensures that you have no cysts etc and the womb lining is nice and thin i.e everything looking ok and ready for the next stage. My nurse described the deregging part as a kind of mini menopause! I did suffer some hot flushes, some emotional lows and a couple of days of heavy bleeding but apart from that I was ok. Apparantly this is quite normal! 

Other girls on this site will probably be able to give you a much better reply to your question as this is my first go too!

Any how good luck with the sniffing!  

Michelle


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi sam_mcl

Just wanted to say I have PCOS and i had 2 goes at IVF and had a little boy from the 2nd go. I am sure your clinic will keep an eye on you so dont give up it can be done.
GOOD LUCK

Love Kim x x x


----------



## EmmaJo (May 25, 2003)

Hi girls,

Well my scan went very well yesterday. I have 14 follies on one side and 11 on the other. Two of them are already 15mm. They have now stopped my stims as I could now hyperstimulate, which they originially told me would be very unlikely due to the fact that I have endo! I have to go back for another scan tomorrow to see if the other follies are catching up. EC is scheduled for next Tuesday, it is all moving so fast!! If they think that I am going to hyperstimulate they said that they will fertilise the eggs and freeze the best ones and I will have to go back in a month. So it is all systems go.

NicJ - welcome to the site and good luck with your treatment.

Michelle - it looks like I am going to be first!!! I will tell you what it is like hopefully we are worrying about nothing!

Laine - thanks for checking in on us. Good to see you are feeling better, I hope you enjoyed the ruby!

Leni - excellent news on your double whammy! Good luck with them both. Let us know how you get on.

Sam - I hope that you are not so sore today. Good luck with the baseline.

Janie - Hope your scan went well.

Debbie - hope you are feeling ok and af is on the way.

Jo, Jo P, Sas Jane V, Caron, Nats, Jax and everyone else hope you are all well and feeling positive.

Apologies for this monster post!

Lots of love to everybody

Em xx


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi everyone!
thanks for your tips re the smilies - i just wasnt posting with the words left on so think ive got it now    
ive just had a terrible headache with the buserilin now gone thank god hope yours is better jo and your migraine better laine
to all the novices - wishing you all the best with your ecs - i always had pethidine and slept throuh most of them(had 6 goes already) and dh had to keep waking me up to tell me how many eggs!! so im sure youll be fine
just waiting for dearest af tom and then blood test etc then hrt and defrosting around 23ish 
- bit nervous as this is probably it   best of luck for a bfp for everyone this month
sas jane xxxx


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi All! 

My scan yesterday went fine. I've got 7 ( I wrote that as 87 to start with!!!) follies - one is at 25 which is far too big so that will be over ripe and they won't use that one.

I've got EC tomorrow and then ET hopefully on Monday after they've done the Assisted Hatching.

Thanks for everyone's positive thoughts for me. It is appreciated. I'm hoping my inetrnet will be up and running over the weekend so that I can send some posts and maybe get into the chatroom.

Sas jane - good luck - we're all thinking of you

Em and Carol - we'll be in the 2ww together so good luck until then!

Jax - great af has arrived. now you can start again!

Good luck to everyone!!!

lots of love Janie ^thumbsup^


----------



## sam_mcl (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi everyone!

Hope everyone is ok and holding in there - it seems pretty positive for everyone so far - let's hope it continues!!!

I have been for my scan this morning and it looked a far better picture after the cysts were aspirated!!! Just waiting for my blood results and hopefully get going with Gonal F tonight!!!!!!  

I will be back at the hosptial for monitoring on Tues (I think!) as I have PCOS and the run up to the treatment hasn't been smooth - downregging for over 1 month!!!

I really enjoy looking for posts and hearing how you are all doing - so good to be able to talk to people who know! It seems all my friends are getting pregnant at the moment and I am just about fed up with the "we wanted to tell you first" line!  Anyone else have the same problem? 

Thanks again
love
Sam


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

hi girls,

hope you are all feeling well today ??

Janie and Em great news about the follie scans and good luck with your ec  , I go for my follie scan tommorow, feeling a bit nervy ,or is it excited ??,no I'm looking forward to it as afterwards Iwill be meeting up with paula a ffriend who is on the inbetweenies at the moment,it will be great to meet someone like us !!.

sam my friends are all like me older so I've been thru them all being pg , but I do find everywhere you look everyone you see seems to be pg even when I open a magazine

to all you other girls I' ve not mentioned it won't be long now keep +ive thoughts 

love and    
caron
ne !!


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi girls 
just a fast post to say sorry i have not posted in a few days as mummy is very sick in hospital i am so worried about her she has a clot in here leg and it is not going away she is on injections and asprin i have to go as i am going know to see her please say a prayer for her girls as i know you all will thinking of you all good luck 
love lilly xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmaJo (May 25, 2003)

Lilly

I am so sorry to hear that your mum is not very well. I am sure that she will be on the mend soon and I will be praying for her speedy recovery. 

Love Em x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Lilly - Aww you must be really worried about your mum. I really hope she gets well soon sweetie. 

Janie - Well done on those follies and good luck for the ec tomorrow.

Em - Well done on your follies too. Lots of luck for the scan tomorrow.

Sas Jane V - AF dance for you    

Nic - Welcome to FF. Wishing you lots of luck with your tx.

Sam - I am the same too. Have seen countless people get pregnant over the years and it always seems worse when we are going through tx. Good luck with the stabbing tonight.

Leni - how did you get on with the IUI today? Been thinking of you.

Jo, Jo P, Nats, Michelle and anyone I have missed - Hope you are all o.k?

I am nearly one week into the 2ww and I can honestly say it has gone quite quickly (thank GOD). The ruby murray was lovely btw.

Lainex


----------



## EmmaJo (May 25, 2003)

Hi girls,

Just a quick post after my monster post earlier!!

Caron - good luck for your scan tomorrow, let us know how you get on.

Janie - good luck for the ec tomorrow, can't wait until we are on the 2ww!!

Sas Jane V - I really hope everything works out for you. Loads of luck and positive thoughts.

Sam - I know exactly how you feel, two of my best friends had babies this year and are always saying to me 'you will be next', and they know about my problems!!

That's it from me for today, talk to you all tomorrow.

Lots of love and luck to you all. 

Em xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Have copied Jo's list and amended it as far as I can. Jo should be back on later, so please let her know if anything is missing.

**************************************

JanieL - IVF - Downreg 28th Aug,stims, scan(1) scan(2)EC 26 Sept

Caron - Downreg 2nd Sept, Stims 18th Sept, scan(1) 26th Sept

Dee123 - IVF - Downreg 5th Sept

EmmaJo - IVF - Downreg 7th Sept, scan(1) 24th Sept, scan (2) 26th Sept, EC 30th Sept

MichelleK - IVF - Downreg 10th Sept

Paradoe - ICSI - Downreg 11th Sept

Lynnie - ICSI - The Pill 11th Sept

LadyP - IVF - Downreg 11th Sept, Stims 27th Sept

Jo - IVF - Downreg 12th Sept, Stims 26th sept, scan(1) 3rd Oct, scan(2) 7th Oct, EC 9th Oct

Laine - IUI - Downreg 12th Sept, scan(1), scan(2), scan(3), 18th Sept, IUI 20th Sept

Debbie - IVF - Downreg 12th Sept, scan (1) 30th Sept

Nats - ICSI - Downreg 15th Sept

Leni - IUI - Downreg 15th Sept, Scan(1) 19th sept, IUI (1) 25th Sept IUI (2) 26th Sept

Karan - Downreg 17th

Maxi - ICSI - Stims 17th Sept, Scan(1) 24th Sept, EC 1st Oct

Babyroosta - IVF - Dwonreg 15th Sept

LouF - IUI - Dwonreg 23rd Sept

Dollyxx - IVF - Downreg 25th Sept

Maxi - IVF - Downreg ,scan (1) 24th Sept, EC 1st Oct

Nic - IVF/ICSI - Downreg 27th Sept, scan (1) 10th Oct, EC w/c 20th Oct

Sam - IVF - scan 26th Sept, EC w/c 6th Oct

Janie - IVF - EC 26th Sept, ET 29th Sept

Toddy - FET - 

Dannie - IVF -

Maddie - IVF -

Sarz - ICSI -

Klara - IUI - Oct

Zoe - ICSI - Oct

****************************************


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Hi girls
Sorry I havent been around, we had trouble with the PC but have a new one now , its lovely, not much on it at the moment, but soon got FF loaded  .

I must catch up with whats been going on, Thanks Laine for the texts, cant believe its nearly a week already, keep going girl you are doing so well  , and thanks for doing the list 

We have been to the clinic today, everything is fine, still getting bad effects but still it will all be worth it  , so we start stimming tomorrow  , I cant believe this is coming round so fast.

I am off for a read, I will be back later

Love and hugs to you all

Jo
x x x

*


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

My internet connection is back - thank goodness. Jo - pleased you're back too. Don't you feel cut off without it?!?

Lilly - just wanted to say sorry to hear about your mum. Im sure we'll all have a word upstairs for you and her.

I can't believe how many of us there are this month - LOADS!!

Good luck to everyone and looking forward to hearing the news about scans etc.

love Janie


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Jo/Laine

Just to let you know the following dates! 

Stims 23 Sept, Scan (1) 29th Oct, Scan (2) 1st Oct, Scan (3) 3rd Oct and E/C on the 6th of Oct.

Hope everyone is well and still feeling positive. I am off to a wedding this weekend which should be good fun - though it is going to take 6 hours to get there!!! so will be off the email for the next three days - am not sure how I am going to cope! Also having to do the jabs away from home which will feel strange.

Any how please take care and I'll look forward to catching up with everyone on Monday.

Michelle


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Hi all,
Good to see you back Jo
Sorry to hear about your Mum Lilly.
Have fun at the wedding Michelle.

My IUI went well today, been taking it easy this afternoon. Any excuse to put my feet up!  The cat and I have been napping on the couch ^sleepy^
I'm ready for my second IUI tomorrow, I feel very lucky to have the double session, just hope it works to my advantage.
My thigh is really sore and tender after doing the Profasi stab...ouch! Other than that I'm fine and just got my fingers crossed for a BFP for me and all you other girlies.

Love Leni x


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Glad to hear the first went well Leni - good luck for tomorrow!

Janie


----------



## beckym (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi guys, can i join you? Started sniffing suprecor on Saturday and have baseline scan on Monday. Also have hysteroscopy tomorrow. Anyone else had this? good luck to you all sniffing and stimming beckym xxx


----------



## angelina (Jul 1, 2003)

Dear All,

Hope its okay to just tag along - ^group^

I started sniffing Suprecor 20 days ago, been on gonal for 5 days today, had a scan already and undergoing frequent blood tests. 

The lining to my womb is thin so i'm also on the Viagra which is making my head a bit funnie 

Probably will have ec around 3rd or 4th - sounds like lots of you are having your ec on 6th - any one got any experiences they would like to share?

Havent managed to count my follies yet - will do on next scan.

Wishing you all lots of luck  - please send me some too.

Miles of smiles 
Angelina


----------



## EmmaJo (May 25, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Jo - great to have you back I have missed seeing the orange.

Leni - good to see your IUI went well, enjoy your snoozing with the kitty and good luck with the next one. 

Michelle - have fun at the wedding.

Laine - good to see that the 2ww is going fast for you. I will be starting on it as you are finishing!!

Lilly - I hope your mum is on the mend.

Janie - I hope your ec went well.

Beckym - Welcome to the site, I have had a hysterosonography, I think it is kind of the same thing. Don't worry it is quite quick and is relatively pain free.

Angelina - welcome to the site too. Good luck with everything.

Hope everyone else is doing well and thinking positive thoughts.

I have had my second scan today and it is all systems go, my egg collection is now on Monday 29 September. They are still not sure if they are going to put any back in or freeze them all. I will find out next week.

I am delighted to have even got this far. Lots of luck to everyone and will talk to you over the weekend.

Love Em xx


----------



## dollyzx (May 7, 2003)

Hi everyone
Hope you are all doing OK-just back from honeymoon & catching up. Started 1st IVF yest, inj Prostap, scan 3rd Oct. Scared but trying to keep positive!
Love & luck Dollyzx


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi All,

This is just a quick post to say that had EC today and got 6 good looking eggs. Am in quite a bit of pain and throwing up so will be hugging a hot water bottle for the rest of the evening so no posting probably.

Anyway, have to ring clinic tomorrow pm to find out how many fertilised so I'll let you know.

love (painful and empty) Janie


----------



## EmmaJo (May 25, 2003)

Hi Janie

Excellent news on the eggs. 

Sorry to hear that you are in pain, I hope that you will feel better soon. Looking foward to seeing your result tomorrow. Take care sweetie. 

Love Em xx


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi JanieL

So sorry to hear that you are feeling gross after the EC today. At least that bit is out of the way - so now you need to give yourself a bit of pampering in order to be ready for cosseting your babies!

Good idea with the hot water bottle, maybe worth trying a paracetemol and an early night with DH!

Keep us posted. 
Wow 6 good ones! Brilliant!

Sending hugs to you tonite to feel better in the morning!


Love Dawn xx


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks Em and Dawn.

Well, I've got the hot bottle and and probably almostr overdosing on the paracetamol!

I'm sure it will be better in the morning. 

Thanks fo ryour htoughts.

Janie


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Hi Girls,

**************************************

JanieL - IVF - Downreg 28th Aug,stims, scan(1) scan(2)EC 26 Sept

Caron - Downreg 2nd Sept, Stims 18th Sept, scan(2) 26th Sept, Scan(3) 29th Sept, EC 1/2 Oct

Dee123 - IVF - Downreg 5th Sept

Angelina - Downreg 6th Sept, Stims 22nd Sept, EC 3/4Oct ?

EmmaJo - IVF - Downreg 7th Sept, scan(1) 24th Sept, scan (2) 26th Sept, EC 30th Sept

Lilly - FET - Downreg 8th Sept, Scan 10th Oct, ET 14th Oct

MichelleK - IVF - Downreg 10th Sept, Stims 23rd Sept, Scan(1) 29th sept, Scan(2) 1st Oct, Scan (3) 3rd Oct, EC 6th Oct

Paradoe - ICSI - Downreg 11th Sept

Lynnie - ICSI - The Pill 11th Sept

LadyP - IVF - Downreg 11th Sept, Stims 27th Sept

Jo - IVF - Downreg 12th Sept, Stims 26th sept, scan(1) 3rd Oct, scan(2) 7th Oct, EC 9th Oct

Laine - IUI - Downreg 12th Sept, scan(1), scan(2), scan(3), 18th Sept, IUI 20th Sept

Debbie - IVF - Downreg 12th Sept, scan (1) 30th Sept

Nats - ICSI - Downreg 15th Sept

Leni - IUI - Downreg 15th Sept, Scan(1) 19th sept, IUI (1) 25th Sept IUI (2) 26th Sept

Karan - Downreg 17th

Maxi - ICSI - Stims 17th Sept, Scan(1) 24th Sept, EC 1st Oct

Babyroosta - IVF - Dwonreg 15th Sept

Beckym - Downreg 20th sept, Scan(1) 29th Sept

Dollyxx - IVF - Downreg 21st Sept, Scan(1) 3rd Oct

Donnalee - IVF - The Pill 21st Sept

LouF - IUI - Downreg 23rd Sept

NicJ - IVF/ICSI - Downreg 27th Sept, scan (1) 10th Oct, EC w/c 20th Oct

Sam - IVF - scan 26th Sept, EC w/c 6th Oct

Janie - IVF - EC 26th Sept, ET 29th Sept

Toddy - FET -

Dannie - IVF -

Maddie - IVF -

Sarz - ICSI -

Klara - IUI - Oct

Zoe - ICSI - Oct

****************************************
*


----------



## sam_mcl (Mar 25, 2002)

Hello!

Great to read and catch up with everyone - it is amazing how many posts are put up in one day!!!! I have done my first injection of Gonal F!!!!!!! So thrilled - gave the syringe a kiss good luck - silly girl!!!

After 1 month and 2 days downregging I finally did it!!! Let's just see how it goes now and hope I make it to egg collection - I am so worried I am going to over stimulate!!!

JanieL - hope you are feeling better tomorrow !

One thing I noticed the gonal F syringe needle is a lot thicker than the insulin injection I was using before - quite funny!!!

Anyway have a good weekend everyone and wishing everyone luck for next week!

love
sam
xxx


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

hi girls,
janie , great news about eggs, hope your feeling bettersoon, good luck with fertilisation tom.

hope you other girls are all doing well??

just to let you know about my day ,went for no 2 scan got 5 follies on left ovary but right has not responded so ive to keep stimming and go for scan no 3 on mon when they will tell me if ec is on wed or thurs, also as right ovary is stuck to uterus they may have to give me ga (SUITS ME< BIG WIMP) as they will have to pokearound a bit !!.

I met Paula after my appontment spent a couple of hours chatting, she's soooooooo lovely, and made me laugh.

hope you all have a great weekend 

love and   caron


----------



## dollyzx (May 7, 2003)

Just wanted to say THANKYOU to everyone posting on this thread. It really helps to feel your not alone going through this. Daunted but feeling supported.
Goodluck to you all for next week, have a chill this W/E, if you can. I'm just off to work.
Tons of love
Dollyzx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Hi Girls

Janie - Hope you are feeling better today, well done on your eggies I am sure you will get some lovely embies out of them, let us know as soon as poss 

Dolly - Hope you dont work to hard , and remember you are definetely not on your own we are here with you, it is a fantastic site, it has been my saviour over the last year, couldn't be without it now, and have met so many lovely friends, so remember we are always with you x x

Caron - Good luck with your scan on Monday, remember 5 is good, you only need one to make your dream come true  , I am sure the extra stims will do the job 

Sam_mcl - Well done for doing your first injection, that one is always the worst, now it will be easier , I am sure you will get to EC, I dont know how big your insulin needles are but I think these arent too bad .........or am I just use to them now, thats probably it 

Lilly - Hope you are ok hun, and your mum is on the mend, thinking of you both x x 

Michelle - Have a great time this weekend at the wedding, you have lovely weather for it  

Angelina and Beckym - Welcome to this thread, and I wish you both all the luck in the world for this tx

EmmaJo - Good luck Monday, what ever they decide it will be for the best and both ways you will get some lovely embies, thinking of you x x

Take care everyone and have a great weekend

Love and hugs Jo
x x x*


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi all... well i did my first sniff this morning of Synarel. It tasted gross when it hit the back of my throat but then I don't really care as I feel I am getting one step closer to my dream!
I am getting a bit worried about the injections though - how many of you do them yourselves or do you get your DH to do them? Mine isn't keen as he hates injections but he says he will do it if I don't want to.

Have decided to stop drinking aswell - don't know if you are supposed to - the clinic didn't mention it - does anyone know? I'm not talking about getting drunk every night but just the occasional glass of wine or whatever?
Glad that things are progressing for everyone - it all sounds good.I look forward to hearing more from you all.
Nicx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi girls 
thanks you all so much for your prayers you are all   mummy is getting injections for her clot and it is very big so i hope they can get it to clear up soon she is on a drip and has a big scan monday to see is it getting smaller please god it is i am so that it is not going away but with the injections lets hope it is. hope you are all well and sorry i have not been here for you all but i am praying for you all i start my tablets monday scan 10th for to see how thick lining is and then please god transfer 14th i will speak later girls 
lots of love lilly xxx
ps jo i am not on the list i am doing fet this time hun hope you are well and headaches are gone 
love lilly xxx


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi All,

Boy am I glad I'm feeling so much better! Thanks for all your thoughts!

The clinic rang this morning to say that out of the 6 eggs they colelcted that 5 have fertilised (3 look good and the other 2 are a bit fragmented but they still might be ok) so that's really good and I'm happy with that.  

I'm having AH - does anyone know if that could affect the embryos i.e. could it mean that some can't be transferred - will it damage them?

Dolly - hope you had a good day at work. We're all here for each other and this is just a wonderful site. 

Lilly - glad mummy is getting the treatment she needs 

Nic - you're on your way then! My consultant said that he will probably be my only dr. who will tell me to carry on drinking if I want to - many women get pg while they're drunk so why shouldn't you! I certianly have a glass of wine with dinner - it helps me to relax with all this going on. ^drunk^ oh and I do my own injections - dh primes the needles.

Caron - I've never got more than 6 collected during my tx. it's quality not quantity that matters. Let's hope you get a good proportion fertilised. ^thumbsup^

Sam - you're not daft to kiss the needle! Good luck!

Em - good luck!

Welcome to newbies to the thread and best of luck for you all.

lots of love Janie


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

hi girls,

Janie, I know your right its quality not quantity that matters, Ionly want one to work """ , it was just such a shock after last time having 13 eggs (I knew it was unlucky for me !) to them telling me I would only have about 3-4 eggs this time, it really does show how every tx is compleatly differnt. I'm glad your feeling much better today, I have sometimes reacted to anasthetics the same way.good luck with your et on mon, I have had ass hatching twice ,they told us there wern't any real risks appart from multiple births ,apparently they offer ah to people if the shell is harder, older women or if you have been unssucsesfull after 3 attemps, as we were having our 3rd fet they offerd it to us,we decided to take the chance and it did work,and we are also having it this time if we can.
anyway Iwish you lots of love and luck let me know how you get on as you are the first one on here Ive heard mention it .

to all you other girls have a lovely weekend 
take care love caron xxxx


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks Caron, it's always a bit daunting when you've not done something before! So are you having AH this time too?

It's my 3rd cycle but the consultant said he could see no reason why it hadn't worked so recommended AH this time.

I didn't realise you'd had such a goo dresponse before - it must have been a shock. But hopefullyk the fertilisation rate will be good - I'll have my fingers crossed for you!

Good luck! And hope everyone had a good weekend

love Janie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

hi Janie, thanks for the finger crossing, we, ve got everything crossed this time , and yes we are going to ask for ah this time as well !! , they offerd us it last time for the same reason as yours, they told us our eggs were text book good they took ages to choose the 2 they put back , but I dont mind if they dont look as good this time ,as long as it works !!!

I wish i'd known about this site before, I've learn't so much,we were sooooo green when we went for 1st ivf .
hope all our dreams come true this month, we all deserve it !!!!!!!!!

love caronxxxxx


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi Caron,

Sounds like we're in a similar state! At least we'll be in the 2ww together too which will be good. 

You've got a scan on Monday? Good luck - hope it goes well and then I'll see you in the 2ww thread!

love Janie xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Morning girls 

Hope you are all doing well?

Jo - Hope you are feeling better? 

Lilly - I hope your mum recovers soon?,going on the drip normally does the trick and she will more than likely have to go home on injections for a while just to keep the clot at bay, you look after yourself and i am sending all my best wishes to your mum. 

There are so many of you girls i am getting lost going through all your names and tx but i wish each and everyone of you lots of luck and i hope ALL your dreams come true. Babydust coming your way girls.

Mel

x x x


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

hi girls,
just phoned my cousin in Newcastle (geordie side of fam ) her dad died on friday my uncle Jack, they hadn't told me didn't want to sress me more at this time !! I feel awfull so selfish and the funeral is on wed my ec date so I cant even go to that. 
we live so far away ,I just want to give her a big cuddle, she's like my big sister, she even said to me one leaves for another to enter, how un selfish is that !!Ilove her sooooooooo much.
even if my ec is on thurs they still don't want me to go, I don't know what to do I feel so awfull.

love to you all caron xx


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Oh Caron,

I'm so sorry - it must be very difficult. You must do what feels right for you, however difficult that decision is. You might find that in going for your EC you can do that for your cousin. She probably doesn't need the extra stress or burden or thinking that you are putting yourself out either. Having said that she probably would love to see you too. What a difficult position you are in.

I've had some good news - the clinic rang this morning to say that I now have 6 out of 6 fertilised which is great news. 

Whatever you decide, make sure you look after yourself. We are all here for you.

love Janie


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Janie
How fabulous is that? Six out of Six! Well done!!

FIngers x for you for Monday love!! We will all be thinking of you and especially along the way for you during the 2ww. This is it - you are going to be a MUmmy!!

Loads of babydust and hugs etc to you and DH

Love Dawn x


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

Janie, great news!! they all sound fighting fit,and getting ready to be clingons, good luck with et will be thinking about you.

love caron xx


----------



## beckym (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi everyone!

Wow Jo you're so organised setting everyone's timetable out like that. Well done. Had my hysteroscopy yesterday which was fine apart from a little bleeding - going for baseline scan tomorrow so fingers xd will start injecting this week sometime. 

Angelina - noticed you're at the ARGC too - will probably bump into you next week as we will both be going up there regularly, I'm sure. Sometimes i wonder why i don't just get a camp-bed and move in there!! 

Good luck to everyone having ec/et this week!!!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Janie - Fantastic news on your embies  , Good luck for ET and for the 2ww which is very close  

Beckym - I am so pleased things went well yesterday, Good luck for you scan yesterday  

Mel thanks for popping in, I am feeling better still not normal, but well not sure I have ever been that  , hope the headaches stay away, didnt have one yesterday and so far today it has stayed away so................

Take care everyone

Jo
x x x*


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks everyone - I'm really pleased.

Question for you all - how do your dh's cope? Mine has given me loads of support practically - always there etc, but emotionally he can't go there. After the first 2 failures he's just decided that it's not going to work and I feel like he's only going through it for me. I'll give you an example, this morning when the clinic rang I was really pleased but he carried on as normal and barely acknowledged it. We've talked about it and he can't get excited about it any more - anyone else have that problem?

Good luck everyone for scans and EC's tomorrow 

love Janie xxx


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

oh janie- I know exactly how you feel, my dh is the same he just can't get excited this time , he says he just can't bear the thought of going thru it all again , don't get me wrong he's still supportive, but just not the same this time, he says if it happens so be it but he hasn't told anyone this time, he was the one that had to tell everyone we'd m/c because I just couldn't talk or function normally, I do feel for the men as everyone usually just consols the women and forgets its a partnership in all this, I'm lucky my best friend was there for us both when we needed her.

hopefully they will get a bit more optamistic when it gets closre to testing.
fingers xxd we all get bfp's 
love to you all 
caron xxx


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

That's exactly how my dh is. I got quite upset this morning because I was pleased that we'd got an extra one fertilised. Afterall the clinic thought it was a big enough deal to ring and let me know having told me yesterday we'd got 5. Again, liek you, don't get me wrong - he's there for me, but just not emotionally so I really feel as if I'm going through it all on my own in that sense. (Except for you guys of course!!).

He reckons he might be a bit more into it if I do get pg but I need that support now - I guess I'll jsut have to find it elsewhere (here being one place so I'm lucky there). 

It just takes the shine off everything. I feel like I'm winning the battles so far (Follicles, EC, fertilisation etc) and I want to celebrate that. I'm hoping that there will be something big to celebrate but if there isn't and we haven't got happy about thie little things it just feels like one great big trudge.

I love hime to bits and at the end of the day he's the most important thing to me - I guess I just have to accept that he can't go all the way with me and I have to find the support elsewhere.

Sorry for the diatribe - just feelinga bit liek someone's taken the wind out of my sails.

janie xxx


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

don't get down girl we just have to accept everyone handles things differntly, talking of my dh he just called to check I'd not forgotten my injs and how I'd got on as it was my 1st time doing the big one on my own, bless!!

it is a big deal that all 6 have fertilized, it means there all little fighters, and the hozzy must have thought so too ,to have phoned and on a sunday as well!!
good luck for tomorrow,

love caron


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

janie if you need to talk i'm here! we could go on chat line or if you want my phone no let me know(I must admit I'm a bit of a boring old f**t on chat as I type so slow, by the time I get to answer you've all gone of on another thred so I usually just read, but i,m a good listener if you need me 

caron xx


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Cheers Caron - I might take you up on that sometime! Same goes for you! We're off to see Calendar Girls shortly so hopefully that shoudl take both our minds off it.

Dh and I hve talked it through - which is good we can - and we're doing our usual of making it into a bit of a joke. i.e. if he can't go there emotioanlly he'll have to be my practical slave. Butler....?

love (determined to keep positive) Janie xxx


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

keep smileing ,

enjoy the film, not seen it you'll have to tell us aboutit 
love and great big hugs for tomorrow for you both
caron xxx


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks - what would I do without this place?!? I feel so much better with both you and Laine getting back to me so quickly!

love you all lots.

Janie xxx


----------



## pardoe (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi girls,

Wow so much has been happening on here 

I had my dr scan on Weds and blood test and everything was fine so started stims on the same day 24th. Starting to feel slightly uncomfortable now. Got another scan on Weds to see how everything is going

Good luck to everyone having scans, EC or ET this week I have my fingers and toes crossed for you all.
love jo p


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Janie and Caron
I am sorry to see your DH's cant go there emotionally, I think they have to put up barriers, cos they have to be the rock that we need them to be and also trying to get it straight in their mind, it must be very hard for them

I know my husband has been my rock through all 4 cycles and everytime he goes through hell and back with me, and he is the one that has to pick up the pieces and start to phone everyone when we have had our m/c's or we got a negative.

i know we have it physically and emotionally but somehow I think, and this is only my thoughts on it, but I think they get it hard emotionally, people do forget about them and that is unfair cos we are in this together, i could not do this without my rock, and last time I told people it wasnt just me going through it all, it was Paul as well and they did actually take it in and ask him how he was feeling, which was great.

I hope and I am sure they will start to get more excited when you get closer to test date, they are just holding back for you, trying to be your safety net.(but you wont need that as we are all going to get positives)  

Pardoe - Great to see you have downregged, sounds good that you are starting to feel uncomfortable , Good luck with your next scan, bet you have a nice load of follies growin in there 

Take care everyone 
Jo
x x x *


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi Jo,

Thanks for your kind and wise words - I'm sure you're right. Dh and I have had a good chat and have just agreed that we deal with things differently and will try to understand where each other is in all this.

By the way - just got back from seing Calendar Girls with DH and we both thought it was great - a good night out. Recommended! ^pumpkin2^

Pardoe - good luck on your down regging and for your next scan.

love to everyone 

Janie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Everyone!

We had a great weekend - wedding was fab but it has taken us 8 hours to get home ^furious^

The first thing I did was log into this site - I have felt lost without it over the last three days.

We travelled up on Friday - really early in the morning so at about 9.30 a.m. I had to do my injections. My poor DH had to pull over into a service area off the motorway while I got my little box of tricks (injections) out and get on with things. Has anyone else had to do this?? I was petrified someone would see and think I was some kind of junkie. Any how I managed in the end.

Off to my first scan tomorrow to see how the stim drug is working - I thought that my tummy would get bigger but isn't so am now worried the drug is not working.

Good luck to everyone with their scans, injections and e/c this week. * Lilly* - hope your mum is better. Am off to bed now as really tired.

Michelle


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*JanieL
Glad you had a great night out, think will will have to go and see it 

Michelle - Glad you had a great weekend, you must be knackered, have a good sleep and Good luck with your scan tomorrow, I am sure you have lots of follies in there, you will be surprised I'm sure  

Take care Jo
x x *


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

There are just far too many posts to keep up with BUT!

Jo - hope the side affects have lessened. Hope you are OK and yes, I did have a drink or two for you!

Dollyzx - welcome back from your honeymoon! Congrats and good luck.

JanieL - hope all has gone OK for you!

Lilly - hope your mum is better soon (((((((hugs))))))).

Caron - sorry to hear of your uncle's passing away (((((((((hugs)))))))).

Beckym - good luck and at least the hysteroscopy is out of the way!

Good luck to you all at all of your stages of treatment!

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi everyone
just wanted to say hello have been stabbing for 2 weeks now and felt fine until af arrived and now feeling really low yesterday and today - im sure its the hormones as ive been feeling really +ve about everything - probably didnt help seeing a younger friend who is desperate to start trying and will probably get there first time!
just having a bad spell i guess - maybe its time to stop trying altogether this will be #7 and feel im running out of energy - anybody else feel like this?

sorry to moan hope everyone else is ok


sas jane v xx


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi All,

Just popped in to let you know that I had 2 grade A (I think) embies replaced today after AH. 4 more have been frozen and were grade As and Bs so I'm really pleased.

I should go over to the 2ww thread now but i iwll keep an eye on how you are all doing as well and hoping that you'll join me soon!

Jo - hope you're feeling ok 
Dolly - Congratulations and good luck. 
Lilly - thinking of you and your mum! ^group^
Caron & Michelle - hope your scans went ok. ^thumbsup^
Beckym - good luck! ^thumbsup^

And to anyone I've missed (I'm sorry!) - good luck!!!

 

lots of love Janie xxx


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Saz jane,

Sending you big hugs!!!

love Janie


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks for the message Janie
my dh has just popped in to see me at work with some choccy so feeling better already -dont think it is helping with a birthday coming up 43! 


sas jane xx


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

I always find that chocolate helps!

Thinking of you,

Janie xx


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Girls

Just returned from my first scan - follicles are looking good - they have upped the medication slightly to ensure that they get to a good size! I have another scan on Wednesday - so e/c still looking ok for the 6th of Oct.

Janie Glad that you had such great embies! Good luck with the two week wait - I'll keep an eye on that message board for you.

Sas Jane  Sorry that you are feeling low - I know its hard but try and keep positive. Sending you lots of hugs  and positive vibes!

Jo  - thanks for the message still feel very tired but at least the scan went well and yes I have lots of follies there! (about 12)

JoP - good luck with the scan on Wednesday - seems like we are doing things around the same time!

Everyone else Good Luck to everyone else! Let us know how you are getting on. I am now starting to get a little excited but as this is my first IVF I don't want to get my hopes up too much.

Michelle


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Michelle - Glad your scan went well today. 

Sas Jane - Feeling low is such a horrible feeling. Is it sunny where you are today? Just look outside and think warm thoughts and you will feel better.

Lilly - my thoughts are with you. Hope your mum is getting better.

Jo - Hello and I am still positive. Been doing some gardening to occupy myself today. How are you doing now?

Caron - Hope the scan went o.k?

Emma - Thinking of you.

Everyone else - hello and take care.

I bought my first ever HPT in Tesco today and felt really funny about it. Not sure why, it just felt really weird. Anyway not long til I test now.

Lainex


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Hi Girls

Janie - Fantastic news on your embies, make sure you keep them all snuggly in mummys tummy  

Sas Jane - Hope the choccies helped you feel better, (they normally help me) , don't give up this could be the one,7 is a lucky number , I felt like that last time, but I feel this time I have to keep positive, I so want this baby that is waiting for me, all our babies are waiting for us, one day our dreams will come true, and this could be the time they are ready to join us, so please don't give up   and remember we are here for you, when you feel a bit negative get on here and we will give you a positive injection  

Laine - So pleased you are positive, thats want I wanted to hear , I am glad you brought your pg test, cos you are going to need it very soon, take care and i will be watching for your news  

Michelle - So pleased your scan went well today, had good feelings it would, 12 is excellent, well done hun 

Caron - Hope your scan went well as well today  

Lilly - Hope you mum is on the mend, thinking of you both x x

Hope everyone else is ok, and enjoying sniffing and stabbing  

Take care everyone and stay positive

Love to you all
Jo
x x x*


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

hiya girlies,
just to let you know , had my scan left ovary has about 10 follies, right only 1 weeny one ,having ec by ga on thurs morning (getting reaaaaaaaaaly excited now )

JANIE - well done on et they will be burrowing in ,in no time 

JO- glad the headaches have eased off and your feeling +ive this time , so am I!!

LILLY - sending love and hugs for you and mum xx

MICHELLE - great news about the follies thats loads and your ec is not long after mine

LAINE - not long now girl have got everything crossed for ya !!

SAS JANE - your not old life is only just beginning remember.

to all you other girls happy jabbing, sniffing and scanning.

love, hugs and xxxx caron

ps hope this post comes out as planned I've been at it ages


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

it did'nt It should have been all differn't colours,
ah well back to the drawing board !!!


----------



## angelina (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi Janie,

Hope you are feeling better this morning - can you share a little more info about your ec ?

Mine is on saturday (we think) and I have no idea what to expect.

Best of luck with your phoning in for results this morn.
Angelina


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi Angelina,

I had EC under ga. Basically I walked down to theatre, had a chat with the anaesthesiologist who put a small needle in my hand and the next I knew I had woken up in the recovery room!

The first 2 times I felt very little and was able to leave the hospital very quickly. On Friday apparently they had to poke around a little more for the follicles and so I was in a little bit more pain. SO they gave me pain killers which took the pain away but I obviously didn't react very well to them as I was sick twice on the way home and then felt very sorry for myself!!

After ec normally I just felt a bit sore for a few days but on Firday as they'd poked around more I felt as though I had period pains and that lasted into the evening.

It realloy depends on your clinic and your situation if you have ga or not, some do and some don't but whatever - good luck and feel free to ask more questions!!

love Janie


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

[Hi girls - feeling much better today after a good sleep

Janie hope your wee embies are well

Jo - thanks for your +ve injection - made me smile

Michelle - hope alls well with you

Laine - keep that kit ready girl this could be the one!

Caron - your right - i dont really feel that age anyway

pos vibes to everybody else

sas jane xx   ^pumpkin2^


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi to everyone!

Having positive thoughts for everyone!   

Waiting to hear the news of the EC and Ets

GOOD LUCK!

love Janie

p.s. th emoving and glowing didn't work - anyone - how do you make things move across the screen? I'm bored working form home need some entertainment!!


----------



## EmmaJo (May 25, 2003)

Hi everybody

I can't believe how much I have missed over the weekend!!

I had my ec yesterday and they got 31 eggs!!  I didn't think that was possible! I have to ring up this afternoon to find out how many of them have fertilised. What is spooky is that my dh was 31 yesterday!!

I have to back in on Thursday for the transfer and they will decide there and then whether I am going to hyperstimulate or not.

I am a little bit sore today but that is to be expected after so many eggs. The procedure itself was painless so that was good.

Janie - hope you are well. Good luck for the 2ww.

Jo - Hope you are okay and the side effects have decreased.

Laine - thanks for your kind message, I will be looking out to see how you get on I have everything crossed for you.

Caron - great news about your follies, good luck for Thursday.

Michelle - excellent news on your scan. Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Lilly - sending lots of positive vibes for you and your mum.

Everyone else hope you are well and feeling postive.

Take care

Love Em xx


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Wow 31 eggs!! That really is loads - well done Em!  

Good luck for the phone call this pm - ddo let us know how you get on. 

love to everyone and good luck!

love Janie


----------



## EmmaJo (May 25, 2003)

Hi all,

Thanks Janie, I felt a bit like an egg factory!!

The clinic have phoned me and 14 of the eggs have fertilised. 25 in total had fertilised but 11 of them were abnormal.

All I have to do now is wait and hope that they divide properly. I am going in on Thursday morning for the et. They are going to scan me first to check that I am not hyperstimulating. Fingers crossed everything will be okay.

I will keep you posted.

Good luck to everyone. 

Love Em xx


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi,

That's great news Em! No wonder you feel like an egg factory - hopefully in about 9 months you'll feel like a baby factory!! Goo dnews on the fertilisation rate - hopefully you'll have frozen embies from this too.  

God my fingers crossed for you and then you can join me in the 2ww!

lots of love and positive thoughts!!  

Janie xx


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Girls

Just finished a hard days work at Uni (not!!). Great to see all the news.

EmmaJo - Good Luck with your et - wow 25 had fertilised - thats amazing!

Sasjane - Glad you are feeling a bit better - its amazing what chocolate can do

Angelina - Good Luck with your e/c on Saturday - will be thinking of you!

Caron - Good Luck with your e/c on Sunday - let us know how you get on.

Laine - sending you lots of positive vibes from a BFP    

Jo - How are things with you Jo? Where are you up to in your cycle?

Lilly - Hope your mum is getting better

I am off for my second scan tomorrow - lets hope that those follies are bigger!

Take care everyone else!

Michelle


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Em - Well done on your eggs. 14 being fertilised and o.k is excellent. Will be thinkingof you on Thursday. Stay positive and everything will be fine for you.

Michelle - Good luck for the scan tomorrow. Those follies should have grown for their mummy.

Sas Jane - Glad you feel better today.

Jo - Thanks for your encouraging words. I hope you haven't really turned into an old bag on those druggies! Poor Paul.

Caron - Good news on those follies.

Jo P - Hope you are o.k?

Lilly - Thinking of you.

Angelina - Hello and good luck with your tx.

Hello to anyone I have missed...didn't mean to.

All I can say is it is getting harder for me. Friday is coming ever closer and I am still positive.

Lainex


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

hiya girls,

just a quick note tonite to wish you all well with ec, et, scan's, testing, jabbing and sniffing, hope your all ok ?

wow em 31 egg's !! we'll be calling you the battery hen   good luck with et.

I'm clock watching at the moment, due to have the very last injec at 9 pm

love and xxxx caron


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

* Hi Everyone

Emma Jo - Wow !!!!! What a fantastic result, Good luck for ET, wishing you all the luck in the world x x 

Caron - Good luck with your jab, hope it went well, so nearly there, you will soon be over on the 2ww board 

Laine - I am not hormonal, my DH is just a little sod, cheeky bugger , well OK maybe I am a little but not much , Keep positive, not long now x x

Lilly - Still thinking of you hun 

Michelle - Good luck for you scan tomorrow, you will see a difference in your follies, not long now 

SasJane - Glad you are feeling better today, its amazing what a good nights sleep can do for you, take care x x

Angelina - Good luck with your EC, things seem to be happening so fast for everyone on this board, hope it flys by like this in the 2ww 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok and tx is going well

I am having our first scan on Friday, just hope there are some follies there, I will feel more at ease once I have seen that there are some  , I think there are some cos I keep getting twinges in my ovary area and a rather large belly  , so hopefully...........

Take care everyone, and keep positive

Love Jo
x x x
*


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi to all,

Jo - my dh appreciated what Paul had written! It gave him a giggle (that was just before I kneed him in the b****cks!).  

Em - see on you on 2ww soon!

Caron- hope the jab went ok! Nearly there!

Angelina - good luck for EC

Michelle - good luck for scan

Good luck to everyone I've missed - getting lost on this one now!!

love Janie


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi everyone - it's good to catch up on all your news.

Laine - good luck for Friday. Sending you positive vibes! ++++++++++

Michelle - good luck for your second scan tomorrow

Angelina - good luck for your tx

Em - wow! well done on the EC and good luck for the tx on Thursday. have my fingers crossed for you.

Good luck to everyone else sniffing, injecting, going through 2ww etc...

Update from me - still sniffing and just getting a little bit impatient having to wait another 10 days still til our baseline appt. Can't seem to concentrate at work cos the treatment is all I can think about - how do people stay motivated at work? any tips welcome!!

nicx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi girls 
sorry i have not posted in a while mummy is know doing well thank you all so much for your prayers and messages you are all wonderful people i am praying for you all well i started my tablets and have got the worst headaches but the clinic says they will go away when i am on them a while jo hope you are well mel thank you so much for your message hope all you girls are well and i promise i will catch up soon 
lots of love lilly xxxx


----------



## sam_mcl (Mar 25, 2002)

Hello everyone!

Such a lot happened - good luck to everyone in their treatment!!!!! I have not been feeling great - eternally negative and expecting bad news at the first scan tomorrow! I just feel my ovaries are going crazy!!!! Guess we'll see tomorrow!

Had the most stressful day at work! Got to slow down - I'm just still hoping ec will be next week and that for once I'll respond normally!!!!

Oh well at least I can say I'm unique!

Take care
love
Sam
xxx


----------



## pardoe (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi everyone,

This site is buzzing so much is happening! 

Well went for my scan today and they saw 5 follies on my rt and 9 on my lt. She said they were all a good size. For another scan on Friday and she said that she predicts EC for Monday!!! ^thumbsup^ ^shocked^

I was in shock thought it would be the following week. Got to get psyched up for it now.
It sounds as if everyone are getting real close now, loads of positive vibes  
lots of love jo p


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi all,

Just popped into this thread to see how you are all doing. SOunds as if things are going well!

Jo p - great news about the follies and EC next week, well done! 

Sam - fingers crossed that your EC willb e next week too! ^thumbsup^

Lilly - glad to hear that mummy is doing well. Sorry about the headaches hon - hope they get better soon 

Nic - motivation? I have no idea! 

Em - good luck for ET 

Michelle - hope the scan went well today! 

Caron - good luck for EC tomorrow - thinking of you!!! 

Jo - lots of postive thoughts heading your way for Friday! 

Angelina - hope you're ok

lots of love and good luck to you all!

Janie xx


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

hiya girls,
hope your all feeling positive ??

i'm now getting a bit nervous as its all starting to happen i'm a born worryer ( my mum says I worry about worrying)

will have to have an early nite tonite as we've to leave house at 6am to get to liverpool on time for ec , even the dogs going as its too long to leave him on his own here all day.
sorry i'm just starting to babble now 

love to you all caron xxxx


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi Caron,

I've got my fingers crossed for you for tomottow. We too had to set off really early for EC and our doggie came too!

Tyr not to worry - there's nothing you can do now. Having said that I have to confess to being the worl'ds worst worrier - my dh says that I would worry if there wasn't anything to worry about!!

GOOD LUCK!!!

Love Janie xx


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Girls

Just come back from my 2nd scan - the little follies are now getting bigger and I have some more! Have another scan on Friday to see if they will do e/c on Monday or Wednesday. Tummy starting to swell now and I keep wanting to go to the loo. 

How is everyone else doing?

Michelle


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Just a quickie from me. 

I am going nuts with anticipation here and cannot concentrate on anything.

Roll on Friday eh?

Lainex


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi,

Laine, Friday will be here quickly I know and then you'll get your BFP!

Isn't it strange that when you're going through something that everything else around you reminds you? You know like if you're buying a car, the onhe you want is everywhere, or with a baby that you see loads of them?

I've been following Home and Away this week (I'm at home and bored to tears!!!) and blow me they're doing IVF on there (surrogacy but through IVF obviously!)

It's just had me in tears  - saddo that I am! I'm fine, just having a quick flood before dh gets in as his car's broken down. It's all those pregnancy drugs I'm sure! The hormones are getting to me!

I just found it wierd so thought I'd pass it on!

love Janie xx


----------



## sam_mcl (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi everyone - well good news today! Blood levels are good and I have 6 follies at 10mm and another 5 a bit smaller! Is that a normal number?

I have PCOS and am worried I am going to hyperstimulate - do you think it would have happened by now - (day 6?)

I was so pleased they will scan me again on Saturday morning and then hopefully ec next week - I am so pleased! Plenty of time for it still to go wrong - sorry negative I know!!!!!

Wishing you all luck!

Sam


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Didnt realise this thread had got so long so here is the link to your new home

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=48;action=display;threadid=4481;start=0#lastPost


----------

